# Boot Packout



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've taken the thought that when your trying on boots, find a size and style that fits you comfortably in the store, and then go one full size lower. You'll be miserable for your first couple days or so (heat molding will help), but after they pack out you'll be at the perfect size.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

If they're comfortable out of the box, you're going to flop around in there after 40 hours of riding. If you can go down to a 9 without crushing your toes, do it.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

awesome, thanks.

I will pick up some size 9's and get them heat molded.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Pull the trigger!!!!!

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/48945-burton-ambush.html#post510330


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I walk around in 10s for most of my shoes, some 9 1/2s, 32 9's fit me perfectly.

Wear what fits, you can downsize ALOT depending on the boot's specific fit to your foot (you find one that fits perfect, you cut out alot of empty space, poof your in a much smaller size -size and a half down is not unusual. ) 

You want your toes up against the end of the boot when standing, only when u bend your knees it pulls away to the spot where you are used to shoe store idiots mashing their thumb onto your tennis shoe.


----------

